# Opinions on after market hours trading



## Ageo (23 May 2006)

(Pasted from the other thread)

Guys i just spoke with IG Markets and there after hours qoutes allow you to place a CFD trade on the aussie200 before 7am.



Now correct me if im wrong but when the Dow Jones usually hits 100 points or more in either direction couldnt it be possible to then place a trade on the aussie200 just before 7am to follow the trend?

I mean in the 2 yrs of trading and backtesting i have never seen the aussie200 open against a strong dow jones move. It always follows it (like the 1 a few days ago) and in the trade it always at some point hits at least 20% of the dow value (i.e dow down 200 points the asx200 will hit at least 40 down).

Obviously i would have Guaranteed Stops in place to minimize the worst case scenario.

Thoughts?

P.S Just backtested over 2 yrs worth of big moves and the aussie200 has followed each 1 (although some move against it during the day it always hits at least 20% of the dow value).


----------



## wayneL (23 May 2006)

Ageo,

The Aussie 200 basically tracks the SPI futures with some minor cost of carry differences (mostly  ), and, if the dow has made a big move. The SPI will have ALREADY moved along with the DOW.

Have a look in the SPI thread and you will see numerous example of this... especially recently.

It's just too obvious a thing to not be immediately arbed away.

Cheers


----------

